# No Thumbs on Hydra??



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

I wanted to do some fine tuning on the suggestions (thumbs down stuff I dont like, and thumbs up some shows I like). I downloaded the hydra manual, and there does not appear to be any way to use the thumbs buttons for anything except confirming a reboot. There is a suggestions on/off toggle, but nothing I can find for teaching it.

Is this just hydra, or has it been removed in the Bolt+ Vox completely? Curious why one of the only DVRs to offer this feature, would remove it.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Hydra has eliminated the use of thumbs. Possibly the old TE3 UI as well at this point, not sure. They see their current algorithm that bases suggestions on what you watch (without extra guidance from the user) as a improvement... but I'm sure that's subjective.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

TE3 happily still has thumbs. I use them all the time on shows, rating up or down suggestions it determined I wanted, etc.

I find letting it suggest, then I fine tune with thumbs good.

I also still use pytivo, and transfer this recording. I think it is a shame what features are being removed. The old web stuff auto recording like shows but from web casts was a great feature

Sigh


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

philhu said:


> TE3 happily still has thumbs. I use them all the time on shows, rating up or down suggestions it determined I wanted, etc.
> 
> I find letting it suggest, then I fine tune with thumbs good.
> 
> ...


I used to use that feature with Internet tech webcasts and it was great, for the short time I was aware of and could use the capability. It made a nice, seamless integration between web "broadcasts" and television--they just became another show.


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

I think I tried when I got this Bolt+ Vox to revert to the TE3 and it wouldn't work. Might have done it wrong. Now have Bolt and two Minis using the Hydra, so probably not worth going back just for thumbs, as I would guess I would lose all recordings and Onepass settings.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Davelnlr_ said:


> I think I tried when I got this Bolt+ Vox to revert to the TE3 and it wouldn't work. Might have done it wrong. Now have Bolt and two Minis using the Hydra, so probably not worth going back just for thumbs, as I would guess I would lose all recordings and Onepass settings.


Yep--need to save them before sidegrading. Need to save thumbs and OnePasses via kmttg first (easy to do--can also save channel lineup) and shows via pyTivo Desktop/pyTivo or kmttg (also easy but takes PC time).


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Even though suggestions haven't been working particularly well, I'm shocked that they got rid of the thumbs up/down! That's been a major feature since the beginning...


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Thumbs was useful to me to remind me if I've seen something or not since every time you record a program it would automatically get thumbs up


----------



## dmeyer (Aug 10, 2006)

I noticed today all my thumbs ratings are gone and the thumbs up/down buttons no longer do anything on a show.

This is kind of a bummer, as I want the Suggestions to take in my thumbs ratings as a "hey, I like that show, you might try recording similar shows that I haven't watched."


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

dmeyer said:


> I noticed today all my thumbs ratings are gone and the thumbs up/down buttons no longer do anything on a show.
> 
> This is kind of a bummer, as I want the Suggestions to take in my thumbs ratings as a "hey, I like that show, you might try recording similar shows that I haven't watched."


You can get "you may also like" on a program by program basis under more info. It isn't aggregate or automatic but it may help. I typically find those kind of references on other sources to be of little help. But you can check it out and see if you like it.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

tony but that does not let you customize it to your liking. You are explaining how you can see what tivo is going to do, but you cant set it.

I used to actually go through the sugestions iin my tivo s3 and up or down arrow everything in there. It took a day but the suggestions were right on.

I do NOT want to see what tivo thinks I want, I really want to set them.

Between this thumbs thing, removal of pytivo support and not allowing transfer a show from one tivo to another, I'll stay with TE3.

I use a Roku for anything not dvr related


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

philhu said:


> I do NOT want to see what tivo thinks I want, I really want to set them.
> 
> Between this thumbs thing, removal of pytivo support and not allowing transfer a show from one tivo to another, I'll stay with TE3.


Solution found. Thank you, TiVo, for making the new experience upgrade optional.


----------



## teavaux (Jun 29, 2007)

Opposable thumbs are one of the major things that made humans _human_, and made Tivo _Tivo_.

I moved to Hydra and I'm not moving back, but the lack of live guide and thumbs, replaced by a user experience that works against the remote (lots of now useless large buttons, but we keep having to hunt for the tiny "back" and "info" buttons...) make me wonder whether Hydra really means "many heads, no brains"


----------



## Tucson Tom (Jun 8, 2019)

I truly miss the thumbs feature. It reminds me not to manually record shows I don't like and keeps tivo suggestions from recording junk. I hope they bring it back SOON!!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

philhu said:


> tony but that does not let you customize it to your liking. You are explaining how you can see what tivo is going to do, but you cant set it.
> 
> I used to actually go through the sugestions iin my tivo s3 and up or down arrow everything in there. It took a day but the suggestions were right on.
> 
> ...


I know but one of the things mentioned was finding like programming based on a show. That is how you do it. Or do you think TiVo somehow intuited if you thumbed something up that you would like something else other than doing the same kind of show matching. TiVo is going to "think" based upon something you like no matter what method is used.


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Reverted back to TE3 and everything works great again.


----------



## Tucson Tom (Jun 8, 2019)

Davelnlr_ said:


> Reverted back to TE3 and everything works great again.


How did you go back a version?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Tucson Tom said:


> How did you go back a version?


How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1


----------



## xjonx (Oct 8, 2006)

As of 9/26/20 this is still the case. Your choices are to have suggestions on, and only have child molester bait children's programs recorded or nothing. The thumbs buttons are for "troubleshooting purposes only".


----------



## JashuaPatricio (Dec 22, 2016)

Davelnlr_ said:


> I wanted to do some fine tuning on the suggestions (thumbs down stuff I dont like, and thumbs up some shows I like). I downloaded the hydra manual, and there does not appear to be any way to use the thumbs buttons for anything except confirming a reboot. There is a suggestions on/off toggle, but nothing I can find for teaching it.
> 
> Is this just hydra, or has it been removed in the Bolt+ Vox completely? Curious why one of the only DVRs to offer this feature, would remove it.[
> 
> ...


----------

